# driver video intel e x-11

## maripoli

Salve, (anche leggendo e rileggendo) non ho capito come installare i driver video e audio.

il mio pc è questo:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

il make.conf è il seguente

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/ge$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr gdbm berkdb ssl cups pam gpm unicode -X -javascript -jpeg -tiff acl"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="i865"

LINGUAS="it"

```

può qualcuno indicarmi come fare please, da premettere che ho compilato con genkernell 

dimenticavo, quando eseguo startx da questo:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux ufficio 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Fri Aug 3 18:06:45 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 04 August 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug  9 09:16:08 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> USE="-X"

 

 :Shocked:  mi chiedo come hai fatto ad installare X

modifica e rilancia un emerge -aDNuv world per iniziare... e configurare opportunamente Xorg.conf che è impostato per il framebuffer vesa che ovviamente non è installato.

----------

## maripoli

allora grazie per avermi risposto  :Smile: 

ho emerso il mondo ed installato i driver vesa facendo

```
xf86-video-vesa

```

ed impostando come vesa xorgcfg, ma purtroppo non parte, o meglio mi parte una schermata con tre celle bianche e all'uscita da il seguente errore

```
(WW) VESA(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x7d0000)

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

----------

## Scen

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> il make.conf è il seguente
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

 la voce "i865" non esiste in VIDEO_CARDS, ricontrolla l'output di

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

```

Tu dovresti usare "i810".

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> Salve, (anche leggendo e rileggendo) non ho capito come installare i driver video e audio.

 

Dalla confusione che stai facendo ho qualche dubbio su questa frase.

Hai letto e seguito attentamente le seguenti guide?

Guida alla configurazione di X server

Guida ad ALSA su Gentoo Linux

----------

## djinnZ

i driver vesa li installi in automatico aggiungendo vesa a VIDEO_CARDS, l'errore è ovvio perchè non hai (dis)abilitato il dri nella configurazione del kernel o in xorg.conf

Hai provato a vedere qui?

Mica stai provando ad usare beryl/compiz? In quel caso devi configurare il driver intel

edit: come non detto, il link non è valido  :Embarassed:  lo lascio a futura memoria della mia eterna distrazione (meno male che nel frattempo ha risposto scen)

----------

## maripoli

allora visti i casini che stavo combinando ho preferito inserire una scheda ati radeon 9250 per semplificarmi il tutto, ma idem, non andava, allora ho rifatto uttto a capo però questa volta ho compilato il kernel a mano.

fin'ora stava andando tutto bene ma sull'installazione di X11 arriva ad un certo punto e da questo errore

```
In file included from /usr/include/X11/Xos_r.h:228,

                 from GetDflt.c:88:

/usr/include/pwd.h:23: error: missing terminating " character

In file included from /usr/include/X11/Xos_r.h:228,

                 from GetDflt.c:88:

/usr/include/pwd.h:186:2: error: #endif without #if

make[3]: *** [GetDflt.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1/work/libX11-1.1.1/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1/work/libX11-1.1.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1/work/libX11-1.1.1/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1322:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 337:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 332:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

precedentemente me lo dava su questo:

```

In file included from utempter.c:32:

/usr/include/pwd.h:23: error: missing terminating " character

In file included from utempter.c:32:

/usr/include/pwd.h:186:2: error: #endif without #if

make: *** [utempter] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  libutempter-1.1.5.ebuild, line 31:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5/temp/build.log'.

```

il make.conf attuale è:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.ge$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X cups ssl dri ipv6 nptl xorg pam zlib nls xlib -gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

```

vedento i vari post vi era segnalata l'opzione sulle compilazioni simultanee, mi spiego meglio:

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

che ho opportunamente messo sia come 1 che come 2 ma nada sempre lo stesso errore

forse puo' servire, facendo lspci la mia configurazione è questa:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

----------

## maripoli

svelato il mio mistero sull'errore di compilazione

in pratica avevo sbagliato stage prendendo quello x86 invece di i686  :Embarassed: 

----------

